# How to stop the prompt to accept new rides?



## Allan Tang (Feb 19, 2018)

How to stop the prompt to accept new rides?.

I am new and I needed to use the GPS guidance from UBER's GPS but before I can drop off the rider, it keeps prompting me to accept the new ride. The problem is that it covers the GPS guidance and sometimes I missed the turn and the rider complains that I have poor navigation.

I prefers to drop rider off before I accept.

Any advice will be of great help to me.

Thank. you.


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

Tap on top right menu panel. Tap the icon to go offline. No new requests will come in.

At end of current trip it will ask if u want to go offline or keep driving.

easy


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Funny I normally get excited when I see a new request pop up thought all drivers were the same.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Funny I normally get excited when I see a new request pop up thought all drivers were the same.


Depends on what neighborhood you're dropping off in ..


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Funny I normally get excited when I see a new request pop up thought all drivers were the same.


The destination might be to an area you would rather not work. Many drivers have their comfort zones. When I land in Poway, I go offline because I don't know the area that well and I prefer the hub of my city, I know that area really well. I know we are in the age of the GPS, but there is no substitute for knowing the city, I can't think of how many times I preferred a different route than what was being offered on the GPS. I wouldn't know that in an area I'm not familiar with.



UberBeamer said:


> I'll take Uber's way of doing it over Lyft's any day. At least on Uber I get the chance to accept or reject it. On Lyft it will just automatically accept it. I want to have the upper hand by selecting high rated pax and lift circumvents that with their stacked pings.
> 
> To your point, I understand that it's distracting, but it's not like it takes a lot of effort to either accept or reject the incoming request. In most cases it's a good thing and keeps you rolling without any down time. You'll get better at avoiding distractions as you navigate after you've done it a while.


Another annoying thing about Lyft, if it's a venue, it will just give the name, not the addy, and so you are forced to rely on the GPS. I don't like being forced to rely on the GPS, I want to know the addy, so I can decide whether or not I'll go the GPS route.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Immediately after accepting a trip request, tap upper right hand corner of screen (3 small parallel bars). This brings you to the trip details screen (aka the "clipboard"). At the bottom of this screen, there's a "stop new ride requests" rectangular button - tap that and you won't receive new ride requests until after you complete your current trip.

Also- just a helpful hint- it's always a good idea to take a screenshot of the trip details screen of every trip you do - then after your shift ends you can make sure that you received the correct surge amount (if any) and you also will have a record of your pax name, pickup location, and their rating. Screenshots are crucial- also screenshot the trip cancellation screen when a pax doesn't show up after 5 minutes, before you choose the "rider no show" option, so you can collect your $3.75 cancellation fee that Uber owes you.

Basically, make sure you cover your ass so Uber can't screwber you over. Because they'll try - trust me, they'll try.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

Get over the instant desire to grab every trip request.

"pavlovs dog syndrome"

Surge patience is a virtue.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

kaycee said:


> Get over the instant desire to grab every trip request.
> 
> "pavlovs dog syndrome"
> 
> Surge patience is a virtue.


If only every driver out there would read this site. Or just google "how to create an Uber surge"
Or simply do SOME kind of research. That's all I'm asking. It's for their own improvement!


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

It takes some time for people to learn and it is I think best to learn by doing it comprehensively yourself.

Then you are more likely to heed advice and know which is valuable and which is nefarious.

But some will never learn.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Funny I normally get excited when I see a new request pop up thought all drivers were the same.


Yep me too! I take them all...


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

An alternative approach, would be to automatically accept new requests. I accept them all anyway, but have had some fumbles cause me to loose requests. 

Top left 3 lines / Open to all trips / auto accept all trips on.

I've done it for nearly a week now, and I'm happy with it.


----------

